# Orange Peel And Coriander Seed



## big d (10/9/04)

im looking at trying a wit beer on sunday and am currently drying some orange peel.for those that have gone this way do you chop up the peel into smaller pieces or add it to the boil as is.also with the coriander seed does it go in whole or is it crushed/cracked.

cheers
big d


----------



## Doc (10/9/04)

I haven't tried drying my own orange peel (I use granulated pellets from a asian grocery store), but for the corriander seed definitely crush in a motar and petzel and add to the boil in the final stages. I add at 15mins.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (10/9/04)

thanks doc i was hoping you would come online soon and give an answer as i know you have brewed with both though i know you use pellets ya lucky bugger.none up my way so am drying my own to give it a whirl.

cheers
big d


----------



## JasonY (10/9/04)

BigD, I just did the same a couple of weeks ago. I dried the peel off a few oranges after I peeled them with a potato peeler and tried to only get the orange peel and not the white crap underneath. In a perfect world I think you should use greenish curaco {?sp} oranges but I only had navels 

I air dried the peel for a few days and then on brew day just chucked it in the boil as it was. Not sure what difference you would get chopping it but as whole peels it was rolling around nicely. Only thing was that it got sucked in the tap as I pumped out  eventually got it going and have since installed a filter on the boiler outlet.

Corriander was crushed before adding. I used Doc's recipe for a Saison with some slight hop variety changes. 

Looking forward to tasting but the mash got to 70deg early so I hope it attenuates fully.


----------



## big d (10/9/04)

thanks jasonY
im drying mine in a dehydrater and im buggered if i could get the orange outer seperate from the white inner.  
ive read you should use the curaco ones.weird seeing green oranges i bet.anyway will see how it all pans out.
outa curiosity have you guys tried the already crushed coriander or do you reckon its too fine/powdery.
i scored the seeds but have some powdered coriander on hand.not as fresh im sure

cheers
big d


----------



## JasonY (10/9/04)

Yer I would go the whole stuff so its freshly crushed ... would be worried that the aromatics have decreased in the powder.

Just took a gravity reading of mine 1.018 (og 1.050 ~64% attenuation cf 72-76% of 3944 ) Can taste the orange coming through but it is quite sweet kinda like some sweet wine, first one I've brewed so I hope it turns out ok, probably taste different when cold & carbonted.


----------



## Darren (10/9/04)

Big D,
Certainly chop the peel into small pieces. Not only can it block a tap but it will also stop a mag drive pump if it gets caught in there.
:angry: 
cheers
Darren


----------



## Gulf Brewery (10/9/04)

Doc said:


> but for the corriander seed definitely crush in a motar and petzel and add to the boil in the final stages.


 Hi

I just chuck mine through the grain mill on a coarse setting. The aroma from that is b.... beautiful

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## big d (10/9/04)

ive a s/s braided hose screen that stops most things in its tracks so that will not be a worry.  
yeast is my prob as ive nothing really suitable eg 3944 so am going to dabble in some sorcery on sunday.(dont tell anyone im going back to dried yeast <_<  )

big d


----------



## Jovial_Monk (10/9/04)

if you want to fix the coriander aroma add the coriander at 15 and 0 minutes to go in the boil

Jovial Monk


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/9/04)

Big D

I don't want to rain on your parade, But if your making a Wit you HAVE to have the belgian wit strain of yeast. Nothing else is acceptable, the flavour profile of a wit is largely based on the yeast, it is a good attenuator but an extremely poor flocculator and heaps of the yeast is left in suspension, and I mean heaps it never really clears.

If you do this beer with a normal ale yeast I think you will be very disappointed with the results, and believe me this is one beer where the yeast makes all the difference, it is very noticable.

Sorry for the rant Big D, but this is a fantastic beer, it would be a shame if it was dissapointing. Why not give ESB a call Mel has the Begian Wit II in stock, it's worth the extra expense.

Regards
Witless Andrew


----------



## Jovial_Monk (11/9/04)

Hmmmm yeah, why not try to culture the dregs of a Hoegaarden bottle?

Failing that, the Windsor yeast and warm ferment may come somewhat close


Jovial Monk


----------



## Jazman (11/9/04)

O had always thought that hoorgarden primed there bottles with a larger yeast not wit yeast so if u pitched that yeast it not a true wit yeast


----------



## Jovial_Monk (11/9/04)

they might do Jazz, they don't tell me what they do 

JM


----------



## big d (11/9/04)

thanks for the advice andrew im at pains with the yeast.im remote and im brewing on sunday so either way the yeast will not be here tomorrow.average rate of ost post is 1-2 weeks.  
i will probably be disappointed but ive got a day to brew and one can only improve.cant get the brew days outa my system  

jm would love to culture the dregs of a bottle of hoegaarden but finding one up here is like finding an aboriginal that doesnt drink.  :funny you should mention the windsor yeast as that is what ive hanging in the fridge and was planning on using going by the specs of this yeast.

once again guys i appreciate the info and will endevour to secure the appropriate LIQUID yeast.

cheers
big d


----------



## morry (16/9/04)

I have a witbier in the fermenter at the moment actually. I didnt crush the coriander or anything, maybe I should have. Ohwell, it gives me an excuse to try another one sometime.


----------



## ant (16/9/04)

I farked around with mandarin peel on my last wit (extract and torrified wheat), but forgot about it in the oven for about 30 seconds too long; slightly smoky smell  Went for the replacement - 250gms bitter marmalade, and on a side-by-side with a bottle of Hoe, not unhappy with the result at all. Ended up with 76% atten out of the 3944 too, so did something right...


----------



## Ray_Mills (16/9/04)

Hi
I have this great new coffee grinder that rips into my coriander seeds and dried orange peel from my asian shop. In 2 minutes I had the lot ready to brew.
Cheers


----------



## Doc (16/9/04)

I use a motar and petzil (sp?) on corriander seeds and use orange peel pellets from the asian grocery.
Doing another Saison this weekend and will be using both. mmmmm can smell it already.

Doc


----------



## Ray_Mills (16/9/04)

Got my hands on the current Wyeast Saison yeast Doc and you can not come near it
Ray


----------



## Doc (16/9/04)

I've got my hands on the White Labs Saison yeast Ray and you can't come near it  

Doc


----------



## Jovial_Monk (16/9/04)

If you want to fix coriander aroma add it at 15 and 0 minutes left in the boil

Jovial Monk


----------



## Wreck (16/9/04)

Why 15 and 0 minutes? 

(This isn't questioning the suggestion, just wanting to understand the process).


----------



## morry (17/9/04)

When would you recommend doing it if you just used a can? We just threw it in with the malt.


----------



## ant (17/9/04)

I chucked in the coriander and the bitter marmalade with 5 minutes to go in the boil, but maybe at 15 would have brought out more aroma... kegs nearly empty, so time to try another


----------



## PostModern (17/9/04)

Doc said:


> petzil (sp?)


 Pestle.


----------



## sosman (17/9/04)

I bought my coriander seed as a powder. I just boiled the dried orange peel without crushing it.


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/9/04)

SOS. You can get whole coriander seed from spice markets. Crush some whole ones, and have a sniff, then have a sniff of the already ground stuff. I've always found it to be very different. Fresh whole coriander seed is really citrusy.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (17/9/04)

15 and 0 reinforces the coriander aroma, enough it doesn't fade 

Even if using a can, surely you make wort from DME, specialty grains and hops? boil that wort at least 30 minutes, add the spices, hops etc at indicated times of the mini boil.

Jovial Monk


----------



## big d (17/9/04)

thanx for your encouragement ray and doc.
im yet to order my yeasts to suit.

power to those who have to wait for freight.  
remote brewing aint easy. <_< 

cheers
big d


----------



## bonk (18/9/04)

I hear you brother... time to testify brother Big D


B)


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/9/04)

Doc said:


> petzil (sp?)


 pretzel


----------

